# What Spring Set to do? Please Help!



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi I just bought a 04 Ser SpecV and I want to lower it I have so far the Nismo: Short Shifter, Cold Air intake, Cat-Back Exhaust. I have been looking at the Nismo Shock and Spring Kit for 889.00 (25mm Front and 15mm in the back)@ nismoparts.com Should I just stick with that or should I go with the EIBACH Prokit (1.2" in front and 1.0" in the back) and do the KYB agx struts or the Sport Line (1.8" in the front and 1.6" in the back)
Please help me
Thanks
Preston
CT


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please view this sticky: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48748

it was at the top of the forum.... I'm sure you saw it


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

prokits give a nice drop
sportlines are too much of a drop in my opinion, car looks slammed like that.

nismo suspension is too much $ imo.
for another $250, you could have Tein SS full coilovers, and have a VERY noticable performance difference.


----------

